# new weapon now what



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got this today now what to put on it lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have that same upper on one of my polymer lowers with a straight 4x. it's nice and lightweight and plenty of power. My other wears a 3-9


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

cant beat a box of hornady 55 grain vmax for a penny either lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks good. Put any scope on it and hit the range.;


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You got a good deal on that one, now all you need is a $1000 scope.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice,looks just like mine

except you paid a little less than me and they are made in the town i live in


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice rifle, glad you got a box of nice ammo with it. Time to put a scope on it and start putting some rounds down range.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

after buying the rifle and buying supper last night i have $20 left to my name cant even afford another mag now lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You only need one to hunt with !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

true but if it ever does come to shtf situation i'd like to have a few more than 1 lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im up to 8 30 rd mags for my oracle

all of a sudden scheels has a bunch in stock,and they arent selling as fast as i thought they would

theu have the steel ones(which i prefer) and pmags now also

several shelves full of each

but they are selling for $30 each,but whqats a guy to do except buy them when they are available


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

cabelas had some synthetis ones for 25 the other day not sure what they were but i didnt see any leave the store most people picked them up looked them over and set them down including me what turned me off to them was the spring was really stout in them seemed like you would needed a hydraulic press to get them loaded up


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Depends on what u want your optics to do for ya... U want low magnification for moderate cover, high mag to see their eyelashes, big glass for light gathering capabilities like night hunting???

Nikon Coyote is a great all-around scope...4.5-14X40mm w/ BDC recticle -- $263 TYD.. Here's a link:

http://www.thedigitaloasis.com/Nikon-8454-NIK-COYOTE-SPECIALS-45-14X40MT_p_9964.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> cabelas had some synthetis ones for 25 the other day not sure what they were but i didnt see any leave the store most people picked them up looked them over and set them down including me what turned me off to them was the spring was really stout in them seemed like you would needed a hydraulic press to get them loaded up


The springs should ease up a bit after using them for a bit, but if they are a noname brand I'd pass or buy one and try it before I bought any more.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

syntek or something like that was the name on them i'll look today i'm gona go back to see if i can fine a couple boxes of ammo


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well didnt make it to cabelas today just walmart so i got a center point 72602 it has 4 diffrent recticles and 4 illumination settings in both red and green


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

after the latest upgrades


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

christopher, what kind of front stock is that and what did you pay for and where did you get it?

been looking to add one with rails to my DPMS.

do you find that the gun hangs low with the 1 point sling that far back?

i have my 1 point sling mounted right at the back of the reciever and the beginning of the tube.

might be changing to a 2 point as i find that it still hangs a little lower than i like.but i do like how easy it is to shoulder the rifle with the 1 point on it and carrying it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

the hand guard is the stock one i just added a blackhawk rail kit to it the new pistol grip and sling are also blackhawk from wally world and yeah with the rear stock all the way back it does hang a bit low so i just collapse it in all the way till i need to fire the rifle then i'll extend it

thinking trying to find one of these locally that should be a decent solution to the sling problem

http://blackthorneproducts.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_14&products_id=252


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Having a sling mounted all the way at the rear of the stock like that would have me cussing up a storm in matter of seconds of wearing it bouncing off my legs hanging that low lol.
I personally would recommend replacing the plate at the rear of your receiver with a sling attachment late (my preference is the asap plate).
With the sling mounted farther forward on the rear plate you can snug up your sling to your chest and it hangs nicely on the chest/torso area outta the way.
Also as i have posted in a previous thread (when SGB got his ar i think) you can get slings that convert from single to two point and have the best of both.
And congrats on the AR by the way.


----------

